# Cisco Packet Tracer



## tomb (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi All

Is it possible to install Packet Tracer on FreeBSD AMD64? I can fetch packet tracer as a deb.bin or tar.gz working on Ubuntu or Fedora. Is it a possibility to install Fedora or Ubuntu packets on FreeBSD AMD64? Would be great


----------



## zspider (Nov 17, 2012)

tomb said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> Is it possible to install Packet Tracer on FreeBSD AMD64? I can fetch packet tracer as a deb.bin or tar.gz working on Ubuntu or Fedora. Is it a possibility to install Fedora or Ubuntu packets on FreeBSD AMD64? Would be great



It does work on wine, even though it looks a bit crappy and the fonts are hideous.


----------



## tomb (Nov 21, 2012)

Unfortunately it doesn't work on wine on my system, installation do not go forward.

I tried to install manually:

In /etc/rc.conf add following line 
	
	



```
linux_enable=â€YESâ€
```
 and I rebooted system

Next I installed linux fedora environment

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-allegro && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-dbus-glib && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-libglade && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-libglade2 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-libsigc++20 && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-nspr && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/devel/ linux-f10-sdl12 && make install clean
```

I installed red hat packer manager

```
cd /usr/ports/archivers/rpm && make install clean
```

Download Cisco Packet Tracer and extract

```
tar -xvvf PacketTracer533_Generic_Fedora.tar.gz
```

In director PacketTracer533 I edited install file and set_ptenv.sh file, and I swapped all commands sh into bash and to each path I added following  /compat/linux. After that I had to delete all sudo commands and one line of code:

```
read -p "Should we try to gain root access with su? [Yn] " QSD
```

To install program I used bash install command

Next I had to edit following file /compat/linux/opt/pt/packettracer which should look like:


```
#!/compat/linux/bin/bash

echo Starting Packet Tracer 5.3

PTDIR=/compat/linux/opt/pt
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PTDIR/compat/linux/lib
#pushd $PTDIR/compat/linux/bin > /compat/linux/dev/null
#./PacketTracer5 $@ >/compat/linux/dev/null 2>&1
#popd > /compat/linux/dev/null
pushd $PTDIR/bin
./PacketTracer5 $@
popd
```

Next step was installation of all necessary dependencies

In my case I had to install libQtWebKit.so.4 as a first, downloaded form:
http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/12616470/dir/pld/com/QtWebKit-4.5.2-2.i486.rpm.html and I installed as a rpm:

```
rpm2cpio -q < QtWebKit-4.5.2-2.i486.rpm | cpio -id
```


After QtWeb was installed I had to copy it to following directories:
/usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 
/compat/linux/opt/pt/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 
/compat/linux/PacketTracer53/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 

Next I had to mark EFL binary for a linux ABI of QtWebKit

```
brandelf -f Linux /compat/linux/opt/pt/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 
brandelf -f Linux /compat/linux/usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 
brandelf -f Linux /compat/linux/PacketTracer53/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4
```

After that I had to do point 8 with following dependencies: libQtScript.so.4, libQt3Support.so.4, libQtSql.so.4, libQtXml.so.4, libQtGui.so.4, libQtNetwork.so.4, libQtCore.so.4, libfreetype.so.9 and so on.

Everything was great until I stop on this:


```
$ bash /compat/linux/opt/pt/packettracer 
Starting Packet Tracer 5.3
/compat/linux/opt/pt/bin /usr/home/tom
./PacketTracer5: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by ./PacketTracer5)
/usr/home/tom
```

and I have no idea how to update libstdc++.so.6


----------



## graemeg (Feb 3, 2015)

tomb said:


> Everything was great until I stop on this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I have the exact same problem. I'm trying to get Skype 4.2.0.13 to work. I've manually installed all the dependencies, but now get the following error:

```
[skype-4.2.0.13]$ ./skype
./skype: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by ./skype)
```

No idea how to continue. Installing Skype 4 via ports didn't work, so I manually downloaded and installed it up to this point.


----------

